# Pumpkin due 4/28



## Barefootin (May 8, 2013)

Our next mini mare due is Pumpkin. She should have foaled around 4/48/13 but I guess she didn't get the memo this year. Here's a "before" pic. 


This one was taken just a couple of days ago. 


And while I'm here and posting photos I'll go ahead an put up some updated pics of Ernie.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Hi from Florida, little Ernie is sooo cute. how old is this little guy?

I love the hair doo on Pumpkin LOL...thats her hat for another thread here. Shes very pretty. Just saw we are sort of neighbors..Im in Ft. Myers or Estero. By the way there are not 48 days in April...even leap year!! Love it...someone like myself!!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

Hi and welcome to you and Pumpkin. She is a beautiful little girl, who is she bred too? Can we have some more pics but down at her level and square on. Thanks






Renee


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

I'm figuring she didn't foal because she didn't know what day the 48th day was!!

Little Ernie is a handsome little one for sure!!! And more pictures as Renee says, please.


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

WOW what a long beautiful mane! Wish my hair looked like that!



Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 8, 2013)

Welcome to you and pumpkin. She is a cutie!


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

She is looking very good, and I'm so glad you joined us here at the Nutty Nursery!! Be ready to take lots of pictures to show us this pretty girl as she moves forward. We're also here to answer any questions you may have along the way -- so feel free to ask!

You'll not find any ATTITUDES here -- we don't allow them. So, we hope you feel surrounded by friends who just want to help get this precious baby safely on the ground.

WELCOME AGAIN!!


----------



## Barefootin (May 9, 2013)

Ok, the calander may not say there is 48 days in April but I'm pretty sure there WAS 48 days in April at my house. LOL!!

Our farm runs kind of weird I guess you could say. Our farm is now, with my kids, in it's 4th generation. It is run on a day to day basis by my Mom and my youngest Sister. They and the farm are in NC. While me and my kids are in South FLA. We go several times a year to get horses broke to ride and drive and get any heavy work done my Mom and Dad need help with. I am also the computer geek of the family so if something needs doing on the computer that's my job. So that being the case here I am making new friends on the computer.





So now that I have made a phone call to refresh my memory as to who is bred to whom here we go.

Pumpkin (see above please), Alice(Storm Hills Alice Blue)

, and Sunny(Prairie Rose Sunrise) 

 were all bred to Pepper Goes Hollywood 



Sugar(her reg name escapes at the momment) 

 and Quesa (Dell Teras Silver Moon)

 were bred to Jimmy Deans Fussbuster 



This is Reeces Remarkable Cavalier http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc257/auntsaleena/Adult%20Minis/ReeceLtsideB8092012036.jpg We got him late June 2012 and may have 1 or 2 mares that have a foal by him but we'll have see if he was quick on feet.


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful girls -- and REALLY nice boys!!!! I love those long manes!


----------

